# Ghost & Pirate CGI-projections for you



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

*Ghost & Pirate CGI/ Peppers ghost projections for you*

OK, starting off by stating that I did not create any of these, been going thru my old drives again & finding a lot of lost files ! These were from open public sites by either the artist or from a site that I got from & do not know whom did them- Sooooo if any of these are yours, I will credit you for them (or if you know who) or remove if was never supposed to be public........not looking to step on toes of artists.That said, on with the show !
DL
---------------------
Several ghost CGI for tv screens or projection/peppers ghost effects - http://www.4shared.com/dir/fpdQbUPF/Ghost_CGI-projections_Videos.html

& 2 for those of you that have Pirate themes - http://www.4shared.com/dir/EKpkiTrr/Pirate_SFX_videos.html


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I get an error...no videos exist.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Already had the pirate CGI videos, but not the ghost CGI videos. Thank you sir !


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> I get an error...no videos exist.


Hmm, I tried links I posted, works & have several on Halloween forum worked for.....maybe your browser...? worked for Bobzilla......anyone else had a prob ?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Nope. Worked great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have IE8 on the home computer and I could see the videos.

Little Leota is my favorite of the ghosts.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Very nice thanks


----------



## scaryjack (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any others?


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

I snagged a couple of them, thanks!


----------



## MaxSinister (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks. These will come in handy.


----------

